# My body in confusing me...



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

Feeling really down and like my body is playing tricks with me!!

My period is 2 days late, I have had regular periods every single month since TTC since August 2011. 

Last month found out I needed IVF so we have stopped regimented ovulation tracking and actual TTC sex, but has been plenty of 'normal' sex. 

So today I had cervical mucus like that when I ovulate, so when I got home I did an ovulation test and got a very positive result, giving me period is 2 days late based on my normal regular cycle I shouldn't be ovulating, I normally ovulate between day 14-16. 

This made me wonder maybe I could be pregnant as I know sometimes this can give a positive ovulation result. 

Peed on a pregnancy test - negative. 

Totally confused! Seems super cruel that my body would the month after being told I need IVF, then decide to ovulate when I'm actually due a period. 

Anyone had similar experience?


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I ovulated on Day 27 or 28 of the cycle I got pregnant.  My cycles were never the same twice so I got used to getting my period 14 days after a positive OPK, rather than ovulating 14 days after my period (if that makes sense). If you BD when you get ovulation signs, your chances of pregnancy are increased. 

I also thought that my irregular ovulation pattern meant that I wasn't actually releasing eggs so wouldn't get pregnant naturally. Turns out this wasn't the case. I still think I got lucky but ovulation is ovulation whenever in your cycle it chooses to happen.

Good luck
xx


----------



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

But based on all the previous month since TTC I always have my periods around day 27 or 28 and on the majority of months where I have used ovulation kits, my positive results are around the day 15 mark. 

Is it normal that suddenly this month I'm getting a positive ovulation result even though today is day 29?

I just find it so confusing as my cycle has run like clockwork for almost 2 years and now when I am due a period, results say I'm ovulating, surely I can't ovulate twice in one cycle?


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nothing is impossible.

Your pregnancy test would be positive if an OPK was strongly positive suggesting pregnancy instead of ovulation. (I have tested this - I was a POAS addict for a while)

The cycle I was talking about, my OPK had been dark and light on and off. Never quite got positive before the 28th day - at the time I had no idea what was going on at the time. I really didn't expect to find out I was pregnant 14 days later. I was convinced it was a dud cycle.

The only thing you can do is hit the sack and see what happens xx  

The odd irregular cycle is normal for anyone xx

ps...if I did ovulate it was normally between day 16-21...28 days was very late for me


----------

